# Why is my cat so grumpy ?



## Adam Hendersen (Feb 18, 2009)

My Cat Whiskers is a cranky character. she goes crazy over nuthin if i pat her pick her up, walk past her, walk through the same room if i do anythin near her she attacks me :yikes i have 2 other cats that are perfect behaving cats, very affecionate. i know whiskers isnt sick or injured as she has just had her vet visit. any reason why she is such a angry cat ?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

We need more info. How old is she? How long have you had her? Was she cat #1, 2, or 3? Does she get along well w/ the other cats? What does she eat? Etc. More info!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

In addition to the questions above.....Is this a change in her personality or something new? Did they run blood work when she went to the vet? Has she lost any weight?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is he getting enough sunlight?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

bluemilk said:


> Is he getting enough sunlight?


Cats have no clinical need for sunlight.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> bluemilk said:
> 
> 
> > Is he getting enough sunlight?
> ...


I was wondering what this question was for. Sure, my cats enjoy laying in the sun beam from a window, but it's not a NEED.


----------



## Adam Hendersen (Feb 18, 2009)

I've had her for 2 years. she is 4 years old, the 2 other cats are her daughters ( bailey and jinx), she has been acting angry for about a year ( thinking of that i did move house around a year ago, is that the reason because she didn't wanna leave her castle :wink: ) she gets along with the other 2 but occasionaly has a hissy fit with one of them, and yes she gets sunlight  she's an inside outside cat.


----------



## Adam Hendersen (Feb 18, 2009)

Should also add there is a possibilty that she was a feral cat, she showed up on the stairs of my nieghbours one night and they decided that she had been dumped or found there place for food, we then adopted her, we were not sure if she was a stray she was scared at the start but eventually settled in.


----------

